# Direct Debit



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

If i cancel a direct debit through my bank, can a company reinstate it?

Ive cancelled my DD to Future publishing twice now, and im pretty sure they have re-instated it, unless Im doing something wrong when cancelling.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes they can bud under the terms off the dd scheme if the company feels they are owed money they can reinstate it. but i find at work some companies just do it for the sake off it. have your phoned the company?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

no not yet. Ill phone them on monday and tell them im cancelling. TBH, its a pain in the backside ringing these people as they are constantly trying to sell you some other mag subscription, ot knock the price of yours down :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

vickky453 said:


> no not yet. Ill phone them on monday and tell them im cancelling. TBH, its a pain in the backside ringing these people as they are constantly trying to sell you some other mag subscription, ot knock the price of yours down :lol:


haha best thing is be blunt and to the point once u have informed them they should tell you if there is any monies owed and if not then cancel away. remember if they take a payment and its not owed u can get a refund from the bank and they claim back from the company :thumb: which bank you with by the way?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im with HSBC for the account its coming out from.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

vickky453 said:


> Im with HSBC for the account its coming out from.


ahh cool if it was me rbs i would have canceled it for you


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

-tom- said:


> Yes they can bud under the terms off the dd scheme if the company feels they are owed money they can reinstate it. but i find at work some companies just do it for the sake off it. have your phoned the company?


This is incorrect AFAIK. Once you have cancelled, the organisation requesting the direct debit (ie Future in this case) requires your authorisation to do so again. If money is still being taken from your account it suggests to me either:

1. The bank has failed to action your instructions to cancel, or

2. You have not cancelled the correct direct debit mandate

DD is not a credit agreement (as applies to a credit card) so what Tom said does not apply.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

DiscoDriver said:


> This is incorrect AFAIK. Once you have cancelled, the organisation requesting the direct debit (ie Future in this case) requires your authorisation to do so again. If money is still being taken from your account it suggests to me either:
> 
> 1. The bank has failed to action your instructions to cancel, or
> 
> ...


Disco Driver is spot on - the direct debit guarantee will not allow them to take money once you cancel it. If you still owe them money they have the right to pursue you for it, but they cannot just re-start a DD. If that appears to be the case, I'd have a very strong word with your bank and ask for it all back, then do the honourable thing and settle whatever you think you owe the company directly as a one-off payment.

Regards,
Clive.


----------

